# F-Droid



## 1freedude (Sep 18, 2020)

A heads up about an alternative app source that went through good and bad changes.

The developers at F-Droid made significant improvements on the back end of their app, but really made a bunch of users frustrated with the new user interface.  Some call it clunky, some call it fractured.  I call it unusable.

Many of us have stuck with the last "usable" version, 0.102, for usability's sake.  The problem with it is the back end is old and unoptimized for modern android 8,9,10.

Enter F-Droid Classic. All of the plain beauty, with the power of the new.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2020)

1freedude said:


> A heads up about an alternative app source that went through good and bad changes.
> 
> The developers at F-Droid made significant improvements on the back end of their app, but really made a bunch of users frustrated with the new user interface.  Some call it clunky, some call it fractured.  I call it unusable.
> 
> ...


Yup, those cover my biggest complaints! This looks good.


----------

